# Upgarder a 16 Go de ram MBP 2011 ?



## nifex (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour, il y a quelques mois je voulais mettre 16 go de ram (2x 8 go) dans mon MBP de mai 2011 mais cela coutait vraiment tres chères. A present cela semble couter moins de 200 euros.

Alors je souhaite passer commande, mais avant je voudrais connaitre vos avis / experience sur cela ?

Est ce ca fonctionne bien ? Est ce que les performance change en fonction des marques ? Plutot Crucial ou Corsaire ??

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

quel est l'interet de mettre 16Go????

tu veux faire quoi avec?

j'utilise à fond mon mac en terme de music et video et je suis jamais arrivé à saturer les 8Go!!!

as tu un ssd?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2012)

Bien fonctionner : oui, ça devrait
Crucial a une bonne réputation (pour l'instant j'ai des barrettes Macway).
Ensuite, la question de kolargol31 est bonne : pour quoi faire ? Si c'est parce que tu anticipes Mountain Lion et que les barrettes ne sont pas chères, pourquoi pas.

Autrement, en as tu besoin ? cf le Moniteur d'activité / sorties pages.


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

Mountain Lion sera si gourmand que ça?

pourtant je croyais que sur leur CdC: la conso DDR etait primordial...

Si tu n'as pas de SSD dans tonmac je te conseillerai d'en mettre un avant l'achat de DDR


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2012)

En fait on peut tabler sur 4 Go avec une machine très récente, 8 Go pour une machine plus ancienne qui peut encore le faire évoluer.

Reste qu'on n'en sait encore rien. Ce qui fera la différence c'est la carte graphique, véritable soutient.


----------



## nifex (20 Février 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai l'impression de bien saturer mes 8 Go lorsque je bosse en même temps sur Finalcut Pro X, photoshop, Outlook, 3 navigateurs avec une cinquantaine d'onglets ouverts et d'autres petites choses. C'est vraiment quand j'ai finalcut avec un gros projet que ca pause problème...

Là je ne peux pas vous mettre un printscreen du moniteurs d'activité car je ne suis pas en train de bosser avec tous les programmes.

Mais ca m'arrive régulièrement que l'ordinateur se se bloque ou saccade quand j'ai trop de choses en même temps.

Oui j'ai un SSD Crucial M4 de 512 Go (c'est certainement à cause de lui que je me suis habitué à que tout soit instantané...  )

Merci !


----------



## synystrale (20 Février 2012)

Jamais saturé mes 8go de ram! Malgré CS5


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

regarde dans un premier tps ce que le moniteur te dit


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2012)

nifex a dit:


> J'ai l'impression de bien saturer mes 8 Go
> *
> lorsque je bosse en même temps sur Finalcut Pro X, photoshop, Outlook, 3 navigateurs avec une cinquantaine d'onglets ouverts et d'autres petites choses. C'est vraiment quand j'ai finalcut avec un gros projet que ca pause problème...*
> 
> ...



Je trouve normal que cela sature, avec toutes ces applications ouvertes, et les 3 navigateurs.
As-tu besoin de tout cela en même temps ?


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2012)

A mon humble avis, Finalcut Pro X à lui seul, justifierait 16Go de Ram.


----------



## nifex (20 Février 2012)

ificti : 
Non dans l'absolu je peux m'arranger pour ne pas avoir tout ces onglets ouverts, mais si en passant à 16 Go pour moins de 200 euros je peux me permettre ce luxe je dirais pas non 

Car j'ai constamment besoin de photoshop et des pages web lorsque je fais le montage d'une émission pour un site web. Donc ca m'arrangerai bien...

subsole :
Oui finalcut pro X est un monstre en ram je trouve lors que l'on utilise des projets un minimum lourd (du genre j'ai 4 ou 5 pistes vidéo et ca rame vite malgré un MBP 17" avec tout les options possible et un ssd...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Là je ne peux pas vous mettre un printscreen du moniteurs d'activité car je ne suis pas en train de bosser avec tous les programmes.


Rien ne t'empêche de les lancer 

Mais avec toutes ces applications en même temps, je crois que je sauterais le pas en installant ces 16 Go


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Février 2012)

Ça, c'est la question typique "mais pourquoi tu as besoin de 16go ???"
LOL. Je vais sauter le pas avec mon futur macbook pro que j'achète d'ici la fin de la semaine, pour moi c'est surtout parce que passer aux 8Go d'apple ne coûte pas beaucoup moins cher que d'acheter les 16Go. Je pense que ça va déménager 
Et je sais ce que c'est que de faire mille trucs en même temps... Et quand on bosse sur d'énormes images dans photoshop, des fichiers qui dépassent le giga, c'est cool d'avoir assez de ram pour supporter tout ça.
Je suis tombée il y a dix jours sur le blog d'un mec qui avait un mac pro (je crois) et il trouvait qu'avec ses 48Go, ça n'allait pas assez vite, alors il a pris 96Go. Au premier abord, ça donne "WTF ???" Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait mettre plus de 32Go. Et après, je lis l'article, le mec bosse sur des affiches publicitaires de 15 mètres de haut, avec plusieurs gigapixels...
(mais bon, 96Go, quoi ^^)


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

il faut pas croire que le MBP ira plus vite avec 16Go c'est de la connerie en barre, disons qu'il mettra moins de tps ou pas pour faire un swap! 

mais croire que le MBP va aller plus vite: c'est un abus commun


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Février 2012)

Moi je pensais surtout à la rapidité lors de l'application de filtres ou de transformations sur photoshop. Pas à la rapidité de l'ordi en général, qui à mon avis avec un proc 2.5 quadricoeur et un SSD devrait aller assez vite à mon goût.
Donc tu penses que 16Go, c'est juste inutile ? (je n'ai pas encore acheté ma ram, je peux encore changer d'avis ^^)


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

j'ai pas dit que c'etait inutile, mais faut faire une correlation entre les applis utilisées tous les jours et la DDR que l'on va acheter! 

car acheter de la DDR pour s'apercevoir que l'on utilise pas c'est bof bof


----------



## nifex (20 Février 2012)

Voila j'ai testé en condition réel. Lorsque j'essaye de lire mon montage dans finalcut pro X, j'ai la vidéo qui saccade... A un moment j'ai eu un message me disant "De nombreuse images ont été considérées comme Drop Frame lors de la dernière lecteur". Mais ce n'est arrivé qu'une fois, alors que la vidéo a saccadé à chaque fois. Si je n'ai que finalcut d'ouvert ca ne saccade pas.

J'ai fait un printscreen du moniteur d'activité durant la lecture de la vidéo avec tous les logiciels ouvert.

Vous en pensez quoi ????


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

ouais là un rajout de DDR s'avère plus que necessaire


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> mais croire que le MBP va aller plus vite: c'est un abus commun


Exact. Ajouter de la RAM permet soit d'éviter les ralentissements dus au swap, soit de faire qu'ils vont arriver plus tard.




nifex a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi ????


Que tu manques de RAM 

Mais il n'y a pas que ça, cf. le dernier message "disque dur plus rapide". J'ai cru comprendre que la video était très gourmande en bande passante&#8230; Quoique, si tu as un SSD&#8230;?


----------



## nifex (20 Février 2012)

Merci !

Voila la ram est commandé sur crucial.com (2x 8 Go pour MBP early 2011 i7 2.3 GHz). Total avec frais de port en express et TVA : 224 euros.

Et oui j'ai pourtant bien un SSC Crucial M4 de 512 Go. D'où mon incompréhension sur le Drop Frame...


----------



## kalm (20 Février 2012)

Le M4 est  un des SSD les plus performant en video ,donc certain que cela ne vient pas du support mais bien de ta RAM ,8GB ne sont pas suffisant pour de la vidéo pro.
Le support doit resté dispo en lecture/ecriture 

SSD 240 et 256GB
vitesse  fps: ÉCRITURE/LECTURE 12.Bit RGB 4.4.4  HD1080

M4  : 22/42 fps
Vertex 3 Max iops: 19/41 fps
Intel 510 :25/32  fps
Intel 520 SF::21/42  fps
Corsair Performance Pro:34/38 fps
Samsung 830:32/38  fps


----------



## nifex (20 Février 2012)

Ok merci. 

Je vais voir si les 16 Go de ram resolvent le problème. Je les recois mercredi ou jeudi normalement. Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Mars 2012)

des nouvelles ?

j'ai trouvé : http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...l-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-8-go-pc10600-sq-74051.html

donc pour 120 passer a 16go ! 
et vu que je fais pas mal de virtualisation, j'ai déjà 8go mais je me dis que 16go a ce prix là


----------



## softnynx (19 Mars 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Je suis tombée il y a dix jours sur le blog d'un mec qui avait un mac pro (je crois) et il trouvait qu'avec ses 48Go, ça n'allait pas assez vite, alors il a pris 96Go. Au premier abord, ça donne "WTF ???" Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait mettre plus de 32Go. Et après, je lis l'article, le mec bosse sur des affiches publicitaires de 15 mètres de haut, avec plusieurs gigapixels...
> (mais bon, 96Go, quoi ^^)



tu crois pouvoir retrouver cet article... je serais intéressé de le lire..


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Mars 2012)

oui et ?! 
si c'est pour dire ça je pense qu'il vaut mieux ne rien dire !

j'utilise des machines virtuelles et la ram sature ! je sais de quoi je parle je pense


----------



## kaos (22 Mars 2012)

Boh si t'as le budget / fais toi plaisir , si tu charges de gros fichiers sur final cut , tu devrais quand même sentir la différence , surtout dans la navigation de video à petite quantification.

Mais, car il y a un "mais" , un disque dur tres rapide serait sans doute plus ingénieux ...


----------



## nifex (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Encore merci pour votre aide.

Alors ca fait 2 semaines que j'ai mes 16 Go de Ram et c'est géniale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bon j'arrive toujours à les saturer de temps en temps, mais c'est mille fois mieux ! Je vois vraiment la différence, et même sans avoir tout mes programme ouvert mais en travaillant normalement je dépasse facilement les 8 Go, donc je suis vraiment super content 

Je recommande à tout le monde de passer à 16 Go si vous avez les moyens et l'utilité !!!


----------



## subsole (22 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Encore merci pour votre aide.
> 
> ...



Si tu "satures" tes 16Go de RAM, tape dans le Terminal : 
	
	



```
purge
```
Ensuite, la touche return pour valider, attend quelques instants le retour du prompt, la RAM dite "inactive" est libérée.


----------



## nifex (22 Mars 2012)

OK, merci pour ce conseil !

J'essayerai la prochaine fois que ca m'arrive


----------



## nifex (23 Mars 2012)

Je viens d'essayer après avoir fini de bosser et fermé mes applications, j'avais plus de 7 Go dans inactive.

J'ai ouvert le terminal et mis "purge" et ca m'a bien vidé la ram inactive ! 

Merci


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Mars 2012)

J'ai moi aussi mes 16Go (payés 100, ça va, je me suis pas ruinée, 2 barrettes de 8Go chez Corsair), et mon mac met 10 secondes à démarrer, et 2 secondes à lancer photoshop, c'est un bonheur absolu. Je vais enfin pouvoir m'éclater avec ma cintiq et mes dessins photoshop en 15 000 x 5 000px avec 50 calques dessus...
Pour l'article, j'essaierai de le retrouver, il est sur le vieil ordi, dans mon historique, et je n'ai pas encore importé les données dessus, j'attendais d'avoir mon SSD, histoire de ne pas surcharger le dur avec des trucs qu'il faudrait ensuite transférer.


----------



## kaos (25 Mars 2012)

La ram ne joue pas ou peu sur le démarrage :mouais: c'est pas ton disque dur qui bombarde par hasard :love:
parce que même les meilleurs SSD démarrent un Macbook pro en 30 secondes un truc comme ça et 50 avec HD 7200
mais cela dépend des services chargés au début (istat menu / antivirus etc .. )


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2012)

Effectivement, la RAM ne joue pas sur la vitesse du démarrage.
_ness_Du_frat_ nous mettrait des stats de son futur SSD, que ça serait les mêmes.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Mars 2012)

Bon, ben c'est juste le SSD qui déchire, alors  Un Crucial M4 128Go. La ram est vachement utile, quand même, je le vois bien. Mais je pense que l'association des deux est très intéressante 
J'ai chronométré, donc je n'affabule pas. J'étais complètement sur le cul. Je m'attendais à quelque chose comme 25 secondes, mais là, waooo. Je n'ai pas grand-chose qui charge au démarrage, par contre, juste Prolexis, et la restauration des autres trucs (genre firefox qui se rallume).


----------



## Hesperus (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
depuis le temps que je suis sur le site, je fais enfin mon premier post dans les forums!

Donc voilà pour à peu près les même raison que ces Messieurs, je voudrais m'orienter vers 16Go de RAM sur mon Macbook Pro fin 2011...

J'ai trouvé des barrettes de 8GO x2 chez Corsair à un prix très raisonnable comparé à ce que l'n peut trouver chez Macway and Co. et je me demandais si vous aviez des avis ou des mises en gardes à me faire dessus... 

http://tinyurl.com/bvouo6c

Merci Beaucoup !


----------



## Kamidh (26 Mars 2012)

Le prix est sensiblement le même que partout...


----------



## doodlidoo (8 Mai 2014)

Bonjour je croyais que la Ram Totale était limitée à 8Go sur les Macbook pro début 2011 ?

Ou alors on m'aurait menti ???  

J'ai un Macbook pro 13 début 2011 i7 2,7 déjà upgradé à 8Go de RAM, faisant de la MAO avec MainStage et la RAM est un problème pour moi.

Est-ce la taille de chaque barrette qui est limitée à 8Go 

Donc X2 on atteindrait les 16Go

Merci de me dire si vous avez des infos la dessus ???


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2014)

doodlidoo a dit:


> Bonjour je croyais que la Ram Totale était limitée à 8Go sur les Macbook pro début 2011 ?
> 
> Ou alors on m'aurait menti ???
> 
> ...



Installe Mactracker... http://mactracker.ca ...et tu sauras quel sera le maximum de mémoire installable dans ton Macbook Pro.


----------



## doodlidoo (8 Mai 2014)

Merci installé  et j'ai donc 16Go en max. Génial !!!
Mais pourquoi je l'ai pas demandé avant ...

Bonne journée !

Pour moi elle est déjà très bonne !


----------

